# Nurse 99212?



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Mar 18, 2010)

Can a nurse bill a 99212 if the time is documented??


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 18, 2010)

absolutely not.  E&M levels are always provider levels (physician, NP, PA), the 99211 is referred to as a "nurse" level but truely it is not.  It is a provider level that the provider is allowed to charge when a qualified ancillary staff member is the one face to face with the patient carrying out the physicians orders, while the provider is in the immediate office suite area.


----------



## SHERRYDUDLEY (Mar 23, 2010)

*Thank you*

Thank you.....i was asked and i was pretty sure the answer was no but i wanted a second opinion.


----------

